# driver ratings simple ?



## kengam (Feb 11, 2015)

I can see my driver rating, but I can't see who rated what. Is there a way to find out? I see people post that they got 17 out of 19 5 star ratings, etc. How do I find that info?


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Can't. In your partners dashboard you can break down by previous day, 7, 30 or 365 but that's it.

People getting the number of 5 stars metric from the weekly summary Uber sends out.


----------



## kengam (Feb 11, 2015)

when do they send out the weekly summary?


----------



## Omair (Jan 28, 2015)

kengam said:


> when do they send out the weekly summary?


Monday mornings.


----------



## allen8 (Jan 8, 2015)

Omair said:


> Monday mornings.


Have drove for five weeks now, have not see any weekly summary, is it on the dashboard or they send it thru email.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

allen8 said:


> Have drove for five weeks now, have not see any weekly summary, is it on the dashboard or they send it thru email.


Email. Some markets don't get them. Email your local support and ask about it.


----------



## Omair (Jan 28, 2015)

Something is not right then. This is my 3rd week and I've received it twice already. You should email them and see what's going on. It's possible that the email is getting blocked by your spam filter. You should email your local support group. That's who sends the emails.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

Omair said:


> Something is not right then. This is my 3rd week and I've received it twice already. You should email them and see what's going on. It's possible that the email is getting blocked by your spam filter. You should email your local support group. That's who sends the emails.


Yup, its run by ur local office, some markets dont do them. I got them for 4 months, then they stopped, I inquired, they say discontinued. But, then they started up again a few months later.


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

In certain markets top drivers get paid less than minimum wage so they stopped sending out summaries.


----------

